# Browning Syntec Pro Canal



## Carphunter66 (24. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

Kennt von euch jemadn diese Rute oder besitzt sie sogar und kann sie mir vlt empfehlen oder auch nicht??Möchte sie mir zum Preis von 45Euro zulegen mit 6,90m.Warte auf eure Empfehlungen:vik:


----------



## Carphunter66 (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Browning Syntec Pro Canal*

Hat keiner diese Rute????Oder kennt sie jemand????
Brauche Hilfe#d


----------



## PierreNoel (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Browning Syntec Pro Canal*



Carphunter66 schrieb:


> Hat keiner diese Rute????Oder kennt sie jemand????
> Brauche Hilfe#d



Ich hatte das teil mal als ein versuch einer markenstippe.

Also

das ding ist sauschwehr
steinhart
und die spitze wippt total beim Anschlag

Fazit: ich hatte das ding in 9,5 m und habe sie verschenkt weil ich damit nicht klar kam, allerding lege ich die stippe auch nicht auf daher ist mir das gewicht und die spitze sehr wichtig


----------



## Carphunter66 (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Browning Syntec Pro Canal*

Ich möchte sie mir ja in 6,90m holen und die wiegt doch nur 370g.Weis nicht was daran schwer seien soll?(bei Angelsport schirmer gibts die)
Könnte sie vielleicht noch ein bisschen genauer erläutern warum sie dir nicht gefällt?


----------



## PierreNoel (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Browning Syntec Pro Canal*



Carphunter66 schrieb:


> Ich möchte sie mir ja in 6,90m holen und die wiegt doch nur 370g.Weis nicht was daran schwer seien soll?(bei Angelsport schirmer gibts die)
> Könnte sie vielleicht noch ein bisschen genauer erläutern warum sie dir nicht gefällt?



Mein Freund, ich habe Dir lediglich geschrieben was mir daran nicht gefällt, und wenn Du für ne 6,9er 370 gramm leicht findest, tja dann solltest Du das Teil kaufen.


----------



## Carphunter66 (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Browning Syntec Pro Canal*

Achso ich hab verstanden dass,das Teil zum :vist.
Weil im Moment hab ich ne sauschwere 7m mit 650g und beim Stippen leg ich meine Rute nie ab und das geht schon in die Arme beim Wettbewerb z.b 3h diesen Klotz halten.Deswegen hol ich mir warsch die Browning.
PS gab es auch etwas dass dir an der Browning gut gefiel??


----------



## PierreNoel (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Browning Syntec Pro Canal*



Carphunter66 schrieb:


> Achso ich hab verstanden dass,das Teil zum :vist.
> Weil im Moment hab ich ne sauschwere 7m mit 650g und beim Stippen leg ich meine Rute nie ab und das geht schon in die Arme beim Wettbewerb z.b 3h diesen Klotz halten.Deswegen hol ich mir warsch die Browning.
> PS gab es auch etwas dass dir an der Browning gut gefiel??



nein GAR nix, ich hole mir wenn, dann eben noname Ruten.


----------



## DerSchneider (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Browning Syntec Pro Canal*

@PierreNoel

Was meinst du mit NoName??
Klar aber woher bezieht man diese Ruten die angeblich besser sind als Markenruten aber billiger??
Oder hast du die Möglichkeit Ruten zu kaufen, auf denen der Name noch fehlt??

MFG


----------



## PierreNoel (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Browning Syntec Pro Canal*



DerSchneider schrieb:


> @PierreNoel
> 
> Was meinst du mit NoName??
> Klar aber woher bezieht man diese Ruten die angeblich besser sind als Markenruten aber billiger??
> ...



AAAAAlso das ist ein weites Thema, es gibt der möglichkeiten 3 !

1. du kaufst die Rute direkt im Werk ( die meisten High Carbon Stippen werden von so ziemlich allen anbietern im gleichen werk hergestellt.
2. Du kaufst eine ist Hong Kong, Manila oder in der Ecke ( a ber wer kommt da schon hin
3. Du fragst mal einen Grosshändler ( z.b. Moritz ) die haben Eigenmarken und geben die meist ohne label für wenig geld ab

Ich z.b. fahre ne 11 Meter Stippe ( teleskop ) aus high carbon II, gewicht 380 Gramm, und habe 120 Euronen Gelatzt. Es ist in der Praxis auch so. Egal wie teuer die superstippen waren, nach 2 Jahren ist das Material ermüdet, man hat die 5 Spitze eingebaut, und meist der 2. oder 3. Blank hat Kapilarrisse.

Ich bin allerdings auch ein altmodischer Typ, ich habe immer eine Stippe, eine alte als ersatz und alle 2 Jahre kaufe ich ne neue.

Allerdings fische ich ohne Gummi ( blödsinn ) und an der langen schnur, so das meine Stippen schon ziemlich belastet werden. Ich habe dazu mal was veröffentlicht ist aber sicherlich nicht jedermanns Sache

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/185/14/



Grüsse Pierre


----------



## DerSchneider (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Browning Syntec Pro Canal*

Jupp, danke#6 

An die drei Möglichkeiten hab ich auch gedacht als ich NoName laß.
Das eine Rute ohne Gummi mehr belastet wird ist klar, da ich es mit Gummi mache ermüdet meine Rute nicht so schnell 
Ob ein Gummi blödsinn ist sollte jeder selber wissen, es gibt vor und Nachteile.


----------



## Breamhunter (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Browning Syntec Pro Canal*



DerSchneider schrieb:


> da ich es mit Gummi mache ermüdet meine Rute nicht so schnell



|sagnix


----------



## PierreNoel (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Browning Syntec Pro Canal*



DerSchneider schrieb:


> Jupp, danke#6
> 
> An die drei Möglichkeiten hab ich auch gedacht als ich NoName laß.
> Das eine Rute ohne Gummi mehr belastet wird ist klar, da ich es mit Gummi mache ermüdet meine Rute nicht so schnell
> Ob ein Gummi blödsinn ist sollte jeder selber wissen, es gibt vor und Nachteile.



Ja du hast absolut recht, die Gummidiskussion ist steinalt, und es ist eben wirklich "Gmäckle".
Wenn du mal auf der Suche nach ner "noname" bist, sag mir einfach bescheid und ich hör mich mal um. ich denke da findet sich immer was. Schick mir dann einfach mal ne PM.

Pierre


----------



## Zanderfänger (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Browning Syntec Pro Canal*

Der gute Pierre 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=75834


----------



## PierreNoel (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Browning Syntec Pro Canal*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Der gute Pierre
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=75834



ZANDERFÄNGER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dich habe ich ja ewig nicht gelesen, na wie läuft es ?


----------



## Abramis_brama (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Browning Syntec Pro Canal*



PierreNoel schrieb:


> AAAAAlso das ist ein weites Thema, es gibt der möglichkeiten 3 !
> 
> 1. du kaufst die Rute direkt im Werk ( die meisten High Carbon Stippen werden von so ziemlich allen anbietern im gleichen werk hergestellt.
> 2. Du kaufst eine ist Hong Kong, Manila oder in der Ecke ( a ber wer kommt da schon hin
> ...


 ne 11m No Name für 120 €????  380 Gramm auf 11m??? 

1) zu Teuer!!
2) das Gewicht ist getürkt!!
3) Viel Spass beim ständigen Montagenwechsel ohne Gummi, oder gibts bei euch nur Kaulbarsch!!!
4) wie lang ist der Unterfangkescher bei ner 11 m Tele??


----------



## PierreNoel (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Browning Syntec Pro Canal*



Abramis_brama schrieb:


> ne 11m No Name für 120 €????  380 Gramm auf 11m???
> 
> 1) zu Teuer!!
> 2) das Gewicht ist getürkt!!
> ...



MEIN Sohn,

jetzt bin ich mal ganz nett, und erspar Dir, dass ich schreibe was ich wirklich von Dir denke.

ABER, 

- wenn Du den Preis zu teuer findest kann ich dir echt nicht helfen.
- das Gewicht stimmt, und BITTE Du solltest nicht so einen Stuß reden über eine Rute die Du nie gesehen hast
- warum sollte ich ständig montagen wechseln und was hat montagenwechsel mit oder ohne Gummi zu tun ?
- wenn ich ne montage wechsle ( meiste wegen Winder oder anderer Pose ) dauert das so lange bis ich die Schlaufe in den Stonfo bekomme
- der Unterfangkescher ? wenn du mal ne runde lesen würdest und vielleicht mal dein doch sehr junges Hirn einschalten würdest würdest Du merken ich rede von einer "französische Montage" das bedeutet die Montage ist rund ne Meter länger als die Stippe, und DAS bedeutet ich habe nen sehr kurzen Kescher und hole mir den Fisch direkt vor die Füsse und im Gegensatz zu euch EXPERTEN muss ich nicht mal abstecken.

Alles Klar. 

Und Junior hier mal nen Tip von mir, ich respektiere dass Du gerne angelst, und dass du theoretisch ein Experte bist, vermutlich alles liest was es so gibt und auch ein ganz tolles Equipment hat, aber

das tollste und teuerste Equitpment, oder das geballte theoretische Wissen, enthebt Dich nicht ab und an der Notwendigkeit zu DENKEN und einfach mal richtig zu lesen, es selber auszuprobieren und DANACH zu entscheiden.

Allernetteste väterliche Grüsse

Pierre

PS wenn Du offen genug bist und mal die gängigen Anglerzeitungen aus der Hand legen willst, sende ich Dir über das "alte Stippen" gerne mal nen Link"


----------



## Brassenwilli (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Browning Syntec Pro Canal*



PierreNoel schrieb:


> ......
> Ich z.b. fahre ne 11 Meter Stippe ( teleskop ) aus high carbon II, gewicht 380 Gramm, und habe 120 Euronen Gelatzt. Es ist in der Praxis auch so. Egal wie teuer die superstippen waren, nach 2 Jahren ist das Material ermüdet, man hat die 5 Spitze eingebaut, und meist der 2. oder 3. Blank hat Kapilarrisse.
> 
> .........
> ...



Moin moin, 

Pierre ich bin normalerweise nicht der Typ der auf Einträge dieser Art jedesmal ein Posting generiert doch bei Deinen Einträgen zu diesem Thema konnte ich mir es nicht verkneifen.

Punkt 1
Eine 11 m High Carbon Teleskoprute mit einem Gewicht von nur 380g ist technisch schon einmal gar nicht möglich es sei denn die Rute hat den Durchmesser eines Zahnstochers was ich nach den Bildern die Du in Deinem Bericht eingeführt hast mit einem "Nein" beantworten kann.
Das durchschnittliche Gewicht einer 11 m Rute von welchem Hersteller auch immer, liegt nach meinen Unterlagen zwischen 590g und 1230g.
Was Deine Bezeichnung "High Carbon" angeht gibt es in diesem Bereich viele Möglichkeiten der Definition da es sich nicht um eine geschützte Produktbezeichnung handelt.

Hier noch ein Tipp
Die Kaufentscheidung sollte nicht an dem Kriterium Preis festgemacht werden.
Ersatzteilversorgung, Balance, Gewicht, Wiederverkauf u.vm. sind für mich auch wichtige Punkte die eine Kaufentscheidung    
beeinflussen. 

Punkt 2

Du solltest Dich bevor Du hier über Angelarten schreibst einmal genau darüber informieren denn bei der "Französichen Montage oder Angelei" geht um die "In die Hand Angelei" genannte Angelart bei der die Montagen niemals länger wie die verwendete Rute sind. In der Regel haben die verwendeten Montagen in etwa die Rutenlänge oder sind kürzer.

Punkt 3

Ruten mit einem Gummizug als "Blödsinn" zu beschreiben spricht für mich Bände denn es hört sich in etwa so an als wenn "Blinde über Farben sprechen"

Wenn Du Dich einmal richtig mit dem Stippfischen beschäftigt hättest würden solche Aussagen nicht kommen.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## PierreNoel (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Browning Syntec Pro Canal*



Brassenwilli schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Pierre ich bin normalerweise nicht der Typ der auf Einträge dieser Art jedesmal ein Posting generiert doch bei Deinen Einträgen zu diesem Thema konnte ich mir es nicht verkneifen.
> 
> ...




Kinder.............. ich gebs auf,

der eine erklärt mir wie schwehr meine Angel sein kann ( technisch steht die bei "Moritz" in Düdo im Regal )

der andere erklärt mir wie sie in meiner Heimat schon lange fischen und wie unrecht ich habe

und der 3. Stippexperte erklärt mir welche Angel ich benutze.

Mit Verlaub, ich ziehe mich aus diesem Tread zurück, überlassen das feld den langjährigen Experten.

netten Tach noch


----------



## m-spec (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Browning Syntec Pro Canal*

@ Brassenwilli

:m

@ Pierre

Der Wilfried war da leider etwas schneller aber ich kann ihm nur zustimmen.

Eine Telerute von 11 mtr. können erstmal nur die wenigsten Hersteller in einer Qualität anbieten die dann auch fischbar ist. Und diese Qualität ist nunmal nicht für ein Appel und nen Ei zu haben.

380 gr. bei 11 mtr. ??? Steht das nur auf der Rute oder hast das auch mal nachgewogen? Dieser Wert ist völlig utopisch wenn mit der Rute auch noch mal nen Fisch an Land gezogen werden soll geschweige denn eine Montage zum Fisch gebracht werden soll. Tut mir ja leid aber da stimmt was ganz extrem nicht.

Weiterer Denkfehler: Schnur ist länger als die Rute deshalb kommst mit einem kürzerem Kescher klar:

Die Aktion der Rute verlängert den Weg ja noch auf dem Weg zum Ufer.Von der unhandlichkeit beim Einbringen der Montage will ich hier erst garnicht anfangen...

Sorry. Stelle dich mit deinen Aussagen Anglern die WIRKLICH was von der Materie verstehen und das Gelächter ist auf deiner Seite. Bei Bedarf geb ich Dir gerne 2 Links wo Du entsprechende Diskussionspartner findest.

Über die Ansichten zu Gummizügen und Abstecken will ich hier garnicht erst anfangen...

Petri

m-spec


----------



## langerLulatsch (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Browning Syntec Pro Canal*

@PierreNoel
Was ist denn aus deiner CC850 geworden, die du vor nem knappen Jahr gekauft hast?
Falls du sie nicht mehr brauchst (scheinst ja mit den NoName-Ruten gut zurecht zu kommen): ich würd sie nehmen!



PierreNoel schrieb:


> Sodele,
> 
> nachdem ich richtig Geld ausgegeben habe und mir eine "Browning CC 850" gekauft habe. Denke ich ist es an der Zeit meine abzugeben.
> 
> ...


----------



## Abramis_brama (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Browning Syntec Pro Canal*

@ Pierre
Jetzte muss ich wohl doch noch mal meinen Mist dazu geben! Ich weiß sehr wohl wie man mit der Stippe fischt, denn ich praktiziere es mittlerweile seit 21 Jahren! Ich habe auch Ahnung von der Materie (sollte man haben wenn man nen Angelladen hat, lol). 
Hier mal meine Ruten:
Ultimate Ambassador 6000  12,5 m  810 Gramm (is leicht)
Ultimate Ambassador 4000  9,5 m 520 Gramm (is auch noch leicht)
Shakespeare Goliath 9,5 m  765 Gramm (Is Schwer, muss aber auch große Barben abkönnen)
Maver 4,80 m tele  114 Gramm (is leicht weil Speedrute)
Tu mir einen Gefallen, mach nicht immer die Browning Syntec Pro Canal schlecht, is nämlich ne super Einsteigerrute, die viele Missgeschicke verzeiht im Gegensatz zu deiner High tech high modulus superduper hyperleicht Telestippe von Moritz:v


----------



## PierreNoel (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Browning Syntec Pro Canal*



langerLulatsch schrieb:


> @PierreNoel
> Was ist denn aus deiner CC850 geworden, die du vor nem knappen Jahr gekauft hast?
> Falls du sie nicht mehr brauchst (scheinst ja mit den NoName-Ruten gut zurecht zu kommen): ich würd sie nehmen!



Hihi, 

ja die kannste haben, die liegt in Lehmen, (Mosel) direkt an der Staustufe, am einzigen Poller, ca 6 Meter vom Ufer vermutlich noch im Wasser. Diese Superstippe ist mir beim auswerfen - einfach nur beim ausholen - ziemlich genau in der Mitte durchgebrochen, und Natursünder der ich bin, habe ich beide Teile dann wutentbrandt "Poseidon" mit friedlichem Gruß in die Hände gedrückt, bin 110 km zu meinem Dealer gefahren und habe mir wieder ne NN zugelegt ( deren gewicht natürlich nicht stimmt, weil ich zu blöde bin das ding zu wiegen und nach 30 Jahren Stippen keinen Angelladen habe und eben nicht kleinen Kids überteuerten Müll andrehe ( mal kurz gemein grinst ).

Ne mal im ernst, das Ding liegt in der Mosel, aber wenn du daran interesse hast ( also ne Browning, ich habe nen Freund der will seine loswerden und kann den mal fragen was er haben will, ist allerdings ne 9,5er mit ner NN Spitze )

Pierre


----------



## langerLulatsch (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Browning Syntec Pro Canal*

@PierreNoel
Danke für das Angebot, aber Ruten in der Länge hab ich eigentlich genüge. Die 850 hätt mir halt Spaß gemacht...


----------



## m-spec (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Browning Syntec Pro Canal*



PierreNoel schrieb:


> Diese Superstippe ist mir beim !!!! auswerfen !!!! - einfach nur beim !!! ausholen !!!! - ziemlich genau in der Mitte durchgebrochen,



Tja. Das sagt mir dann alles...

Ne CC850 ist nunmal keine Whip bzw. lang-lang Rute. Sollte man allerdings mit deiner Erfahrung schon erkennen. 

Sorry. Aber da schüttel ich nur den Kopf und wunder mich nicht mehr.

Petri

m-spec


----------



## Abramis_brama (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Browning Syntec Pro Canal*

Ne CC ausgeworfen!!!   LOL!!!! Hab ja schon viel gehört, aber das is die Krönung!!  Und das passiert nem Meisterstipper!!   Nochmal LOL!!

Das war mein Schlusswort zu der gequirlten Kacke!


----------



## Brassenwilli (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Browning Syntec Pro Canal*



langerLulatsch schrieb:


> @PierreNoel
> Was ist denn aus deiner CC850 geworden, die du vor nem knappen Jahr gekauft hast?
> Falls du sie nicht mehr brauchst (scheinst ja mit den NoName-Ruten gut zurecht zu kommen): ich würd sie nehmen!


´

Moin langerLulatsch,
bei Interesse an einer CC850, weißt Du ja wie Du mich erreichen kannst. 


@PierreNoel
Du hast hier doch groß rumgetönt das Deine Rute 11,00 m lang ist und nur 380g wiegt aber irgendwie fehlen Deiner Rute wohl 3,00 m, sie ist dafür aber 20g leichter.|supergri 
Gibt es den für das gute Stück mit Namen "Infinity", von welcher Firma die auch immer sein mag, bei Deiner Angeltechnik überhaupt genügend Ersatzteile ??|supergri |supergri 

Auch wenn es von Anderen bereits kundgetan wurde möchte ich Dir meinen Kommentar zur dem Bruch Deiner CC850 nicht vorenthalten:
Wer eine BROWNING-Rute der CC-Serie als Langschnurrute einsetzt zeigt das er vom Stippen soviel versteht wie ein Pferd vom Klavierspielen oder eine Kuh vom Autofahren.

Noch ein Tipp an den "Meisterangler"

Wer keine Ahnung von der Materie hat sollte sich aus solchen Threads raushalten.

@Abramis_brama
ich kann Deine Aussage zur "Syntec Pro Canal" nur bestätigen, ist wirklich eine wunderbare Anfängerrute die gern genommen wird.
Sie ist leider nicht mit meiner CC 1000 CSPEC vergleichbar.


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Browning Syntec Pro Canal*

Hier geht es ja wieder ordentlich ab und der Thread bereitet mir immer mehr Spaß. 

* @Sven*

Gibt es zu deinem Angelladen auch nen Link? #h


----------



## Abramis_brama (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Browning Syntec Pro Canal*

Moin!
@Zanderfänger
Gibt noch keinen Link, ist alles noch in Arbeit! Habe erst im Oktober eröffnet, werde hier aber demnächst auch werben! Mehr kann ich hier im Forum leider noch nicht sagen, das wäre unfair anderen gegenüber, die dafür zahlen!
@Brassenwilli
Is ne geile Rute die 1000er, is mir aber immer noch ein wenig zu teuer, darum auch die Ultimate Ambassador, is aber auch ein geiler Stecken. 

Ach, und Leute kommt mir nicht mit dem Spruch, wenn man nen Laden hat kann man die Rute doch mal so aus dem Regal nehmen, kost ja nix! Kostet doch, zwar weniger, aber immer noch zuviel!


----------



## Brassenwilli (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Browning Syntec Pro Canal*



Abramis_brama schrieb:


> Moin!
> @Zanderfänger
> Gibt noch keinen Link, ist alles noch in Arbeit! Habe erst im Oktober eröffnet, werde hier aber demnächst auch werben! Mehr kann ich hier im Forum leider noch nicht sagen, das wäre unfair anderen gegenüber, die dafür zahlen!
> @Brassenwilli
> ...



@Abramis_brama

Ja die 1000er ist schon eine schöne Rute und wenn meine "Bessere Hälfte" mitbekommen hätte was die Rute mich trotz Sponsoring noch gekostet hat, könnte ich heute nicht mehr darüber schreiben. :q :q 

Auch bei Deinem Spruch  ..... mal eben die Rute aus dem Regal nehmen..... muß ich Dir Recht geben denn auch hier will der Staat seinen Anteil für den Eigenverbrauch haben.:r


----------



## Abramis_brama (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Browning Syntec Pro Canal*

Das schöne bei den cc´s ist die Ausgewogenheit! Habe alle Brownings vor ein paar Wochen in der Hand gehabt, und alle anderen waren ein bisschen Kopflastig. Ich wollte mir eigentlich eine Beryllium CSPEC bestellen, hat mir aber nach dem Test garnicht mehr zugesagt, bin dann bei der Ambassador 6000 hängen geblieben, die kostet inkl. einem 4teiligen (5,5m) Topset und einem Powerkit im VK 385€, is ein Witz für so ne Rute!


----------



## PierreNoel (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Browning Syntec Pro Canal*

Lieber Brassenwilli,

nun wie du gelesen hast wollte ich mich ja eigentlich aus dem Tread heraushalten. Aber bei so mancher matschigen schreibe
juckt es mich halt in den Fingern und gerade diese seltsame geschichtliche Verantwortung gegenüber der jüngeren Generation
was "REDEVERBOT" betrifft hat mich getrieben Dir zu antworten. Aber ne sachliche antwort hast du dir sicher verdient.

also ich töne nicht rum, groß schon gar nicht ( Polemik mein Freund sollte man verwenden wenn man es kann, sonst geht es nach hinten los ), sondern ich schreibe immer etwas wenn ich glaube etwas dazu zu schreiben zu können oder zu sollen.

Nun diese Rute von Du sprichst (meine) ist eben ein preisgünstiges-Label-Produkt, keine Ahnung ob es ersatzteile gibt, ich brauchte nur ab und an mal spitze weil ich die eben durch meine altmodische Angeltechnik oft eine verheize. Wenn Sie dich so brennend interessiert, dieser Rutentyp stand bei "Moritz in Düsseldorf im Regal". Die verkaufen die in unterschiedlichen Längen, mit dem auf der rute gen. Gewicht, keine frage das ist ist federleicht und die Rute ist sehr schmal und das ist perfekt zum fischen an der langen schnur. Einen 50 KG Karpfen würde das Ding sicher nicht aushalten. Ich wüsste aber auch nicht was ich damit soll weil ich "unüblicherweise" zum Angeln keine proffesionelle Digitale Camaraausstattung mit mir führe.

Du hast VÖLLIG recht, diese Browning sollte man nicht auf diese weise einsetzen, nun weiss ich es auch, vorher war mir 
das schlicht nicht klar. VERDAMMT, ich habe tatsächlich vor dem Kauf vergessen mir eine Sprengzeichnung, 80 Testberichte, eine termo-chemische Detailanalyse und weiteres zu besorgen und ????? wo ist das problem ich erhebe weder den anspruch ein "Meisterstipper" zu sein, warum auch ? noch erhebe ich den anspruch auf irgendwelche besonderen Kenntnisse dieser "Schrotteile" für mich und das ist ausschlieslich subjektiv zu sehen, wollte ich mal ne Angel von nem Waffenhersteller haben, das Ding mal testen,
(man ist ja lernfähig ) und mir ne Meinung bilden. Genau das habe ich geschrieben und das hat sich nicht geändert.

Aber mal grundsätzlich:

Liebe "neugebildete Fraktion" der Stippexperten mit Missionarsdrang, die verzweifelt den von der Angelindustrie vorgegebenen Mainstream verbreiten,
in guter Tradition dieses Landes, erklärt ihr der Welt was gut und schlecht ist.

Vielleicht mal ein neuer Gedanke:

so sehr es vielleicht manchen beteiligten auch juckt, es geht nicht darum recht zu haben oder zu behalten.

Es geht darum unterschiedliche Meinungen zu haben, unterschiedliche Meinungen zu verbreiten, ganz subjektive Dinge zu erklären, unrecht
zu haben und das eben sachlich zu tun. Oft lese ich ( und ich tue es sogar selber ) wie viel erfahrung dieser und jener mit dieser
und jener Technik hat. Stipper lästern über Feeder, Raubfischer lästern über Stipper und die "Stars" fliegen nach Timbuktu um fliegende Fische
mit computergesteuerten sattelitenfeführten Fliegenruten mit Weltraumtechnik unter ihrem fischsonarsensor aus der U-Boot-technik zu "catchen".

Und ? ich meine soll doch jeder tun was er für richtig hält ? 
Mein Vater hat über 50 Jahre lang gefischt, und bis zu seinem Ende hat er den Vorteil von Maden als Friedfischköder nie erkannt; Erfahrung ? 
Mein Großvater hat ebenso lange gefischt und bis zu letzt fest behauptet man könne in einem Gewässer mir weniger als 2 Meter tiefe 
nicht stippen; Erfahrung ? 

In guter Tradition dieses landes erklärst DU Brassenwilli ich "solle mich aus solchen Treads heraushalten" öhhhmmmm nix für ungut
aber was kommt als nächstes ?

- Redeverbot ?
- Sippenhaft ?
- zwangsweiser Einzug meines Angelscheines ?
- zwangsweiser Ausschluß aus dem Angelboard ?

...... irgenwo habe ich das alles doch schon mal gelesen ?
...... irgendwo habe ich das doch alles schon mal in der   Reihenfolge ..... ?

Also allerliebster Brassenwilli, anstatt persönlich zu werden, solltest Du vielleicht dieses Board sehen als das was es ist
ein vielfältiges, sehr plurales Forum, dessen eigentlicher Zweck EBEN die Vielfältigkeit von Meinungen ist, dessen Sinn es eben 
ist UNTERSCHIEDLICHE Meinungen zu verbreiten.

Ich angle auf eine alte Art ( ich meine, wer ist ausser mir, schon so bescheuert eine 10/11 - meter rute, mit 11 Meter Montage hinter sich zu schleudern und danach Futterballen 20 Meter weit geziehlt zu werfen; um mitten in einem Gewässer zu fischen ? ), die sicher am Mainstream vorbei geht, das soll auch so sein. Ich erhebe keinen Anspruch auf meisterliches Stippen, das mache ich auch immer klar. Ich erkläre meine persönliche Meinung nur zu dem Zweck damit andere
eben UNTERSCHIEDLICHE Meinungen lesen können um

SICH EINE EIGENE MEINUNG ZU BILDEN !

Ja ich mache kein Geheimnis draus, dass ich denke die Leute bekommen Ihre Infos aus einer Herstellerindustriegesteuerten 
Medienwelt ( ich fragen mich seit Jahren warum fast jeder redaktionelle Beitrag in Anglerzeitschriften nach "Produktplacement" riecht )
Klar ich mag es gegen den Mainstream zu schwimmen, wenn ich sehe wie gerade junge Angler und Anglerinnen, sich
einen Krempel zulegen ( und verkauft bekommen ), der mehr mit "subtitution mangelnder sozialer Anerkennung durch teures Equiment" zu hat, als mit sinnvollen Dingen um zu fischen. Aber was ist daran falsch ?

Ich darf dich zittieren ? "wer keine Ahnung von............ sollte sich auf solchen Treads raushalten."

wenn Das Deine Meinung ist, dann erinnert sie mich sehr an eine Sache die Dein Namesvetter "Wilhelm" unterschrieben hat
sie nannte Sich "ERMÄCHTIGUNGSGESETZ", und es hat geklappt......

.. die leute schrieben nicht mehr
.. es gab nur noch eine meinung
.. es gab nur noch einen Mainstream
.. und es gab nur noch eine kleine Fraktion von leute die dem rest erklärten was sie sagen durften oder nicht

Was mich oft fasziniert ist mit welcher Verbissenheit, mit welchem Druck und mit welcher Überzeugung hier so mancher ( und glücklicherweise eine Minderheit ) SEINE Meinung durchsetzen will.


... Brassenwilli, sollte sich dieses Board jemals Deinem "Wunsch" anschliessen, DANN werde ich Deinem Vorschlag folgen und
hier verschwinden VERSPROCHEN

... bis dahin, schreibe ich hier gerne, und auch gerne gegen den Mainstream, so wie ich gerne in diesem Land lebe, und gerne
in den Flüssen dieses Landes fische......

.... und leute wie dich, und deine Denke... bis zum letzten Atemzug negieren werde. 

Aber nicht zuletzt, ist das hier nichts weiter also ein kleiner Cluster auf einem Webserver, nicht mehr, nicht weniger !


Puhhhh was für ein mordslanger Tread, aber bei manchen Sachen finde ich eben ausführlichkeit wichtig, denn in meiner Tradition versuchen die "Erfahrenen" das "übel" direkt an der Wurzel zu packen.

Und Brassenwilli; ich wollte dich in keinem wort beleidigen oder verletzen, oder in eine rechte oder linke Ecke drängen, sollte das so ankommen, bitte ich vorab um Nachsicht.

Ich will und wollte nie jemandem von meiner Meinung überzeugen, es geht mir nur darum klar zu machen, dass es noch ein Angeln abseits von "hight tech ruten", "Monsterkiepen mit Sportsitz", "Angelvereinsregeln", "Computergesteuerten Bissanzeigern" und "fischfindenden
Haken mit Drugbaits" gibt,...... die schlicht, einfach, simpel ist und letztendlich auch Spaß macht.



Jean Pierre Noel 

..... der kein Meisterstipper ist, nicht meisterlich angeln kann oder will..... sondern es schlicht gerne tut.

.......... und diese verfickte Browning immer noch schrottig findet. 

​


----------



## schroe (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Browning Syntec Pro Canal*



> in guter Tradition dieses Landes, erklärt ihr der Welt was gut und schlecht ist.






> In guter Tradition dieses landes erklärst DU Brassenwilli ich "solle mich aus solchen Treads heraushalten" öhhhmmmm nix für ungut
> aber was kommt als nächstes ?
> 
> - Redeverbot ?
> ...




Hallo!? 
Weist du was du da schreibst?|kopfkrat

Wenn du dein Wehklagen in einen nationalen Kontext bringst, dann kannst du, um eine "neutralere" Meinung zu erhalten, dich bestimmt mit deiner Technik und deinem charmvollen Ausdruck ans Sensas.fr (france) Team wenden. 
Ich glaube nicht, dass die anders reagieren.
Was machste dann? 
Dann meldeste dich staatenlos, oder wie?


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Browning Syntec Pro Canal*

@schroe

Ich wollte mir nicht die Mühe machen das erste Zitat rauszupicken aber Bauchschmerz hat es mir gleich bereitet.

@Pierre

Weißt Du was Leute tun sollten, wenn es ihnen in einem Land nicht gefällt? #d


----------



## m-spec (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Browning Syntec Pro Canal*

@ Pierre

NIEMAND will hier missonieren und Junganglern untaugliches Gerät an die Hand geben.ABER wenn hier Infos gegeben werden die einfach nicht passen dann nehme ich mir auch das Recht raus meinen Kommentar dazuzugeben. (Und was mich nochmal interessieren täte: Ist das Angeln mit 2 Haken bei euch in der Fischereiverordnung vorgesehen ? bzw. wie montierst Du 2 Haken vernünftig an einer Stippmontage? Bei der Feeder kenne ich das aber bei der Pose sehe ich da extreme Probleme in der Köderpräsentation)

NIEMAND will hier Dir das Schreiben verbieten,nur leider hast Du klar gezeigt das dein Wissen in diesem bestimmten Themenbereich einfach nicht ausreichend ist. Infos über die Einsatzweise einer CC850 kann einem z.B. auch der Händler geben bei dem man die Rute erworben hat. Und mit deiner 30 jährigen Erfahrung hätte es Dir eigentlich klar sein sollen das ein Blank wie der nicht für deine Angelei geeignet ist. Ein Blick in die gängigen Fachzeitschriften hätte allerdings auch den selben Effekt gehabt.(Info am Rande : Die Angelmarke Browning hat nichts mit dem gleichnamigen Waffenhersteller zu tun. Der Markenname wurde in Lizenz übernommen von diesem Hersteller/Vertrieb von Angelgerät)

Nächster Punkt:

Das Fischen mit Ruten von 8-8 bis 10-10 ist nicht altmodisch. Es war immer am Wasser zu sehen und in den letzten Jahren sieht man es immer öfter.

Und weiter:

Ich habe das Stippen mit einer Holzkiepe und einer 9 mtr. Rute angefangen. Und wenn ich heute in meinen Kofferraum gucke und sehe was ich inzwischen so alles dabeihabe frage ich mich mitunter auch was ich damit eigentlich vorhabe. Aber wenn ich dann am Wasser sitze stelle ich fest: Es hat doch alles seine Funktion und ich möchte es nicht mehr vermissen. Unnützen Kram hat es immer gegeben und wird es auch immer geben. Aber die Entscheidung zum Kauf trifft man immer noch selber.

Was deine historischen Anmahnungen angeht:

Kein Kommentar. Ich glaube mal das keiner der an dieser Diskussion beteiligten an damaligen Vorkommnissen direkt beteiligt war. Und für meinen Teil: Ich lebe hier aber wenn ich den Schritt zurück zu meinen Großvätern mache lande ich in Holland und Schlesien....


Aber mal ehrlich gesagt:

Mit der ProCanal hat dieses Thema nichts mehr zu tun. Falls Du interesse an einem Erfahrungsaustausch hast: Mach einen neuen Thread auf. Ich stehe gerne für Diskussionen übers Stippen(alte wie neue Methoden) bereit.

Petri

m-spec


----------



## Brassenwilli (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Browning Syntec Pro Canal*

Lieber PierreNoel,

Als Zitat könnte sicherlich jeder Deiner ach so schönen Sätze, die voll am eigentlichen Thema vorbeigegangen sind, dienen doch ich werde mir hier nicht mehr die Mühe machen zu jedem Satz einen Kommentar abzugeben und einem in der Ehre gekränkten "Stippmeister" weitere Möglichkeiten der Fehlinterpretation zu geben. 
Denn Rest kannst du ja den vorherigen Einträgen entnehmen, ich glaube damit ist genug gesagt bzw. geschrieben. 

Nur eines noch zum Schluß

Man sollte die falsche Handhabung von Angelgerät nicht am Gerät selbst oder an einer Marke festmachen.

"Wissen ist Macht, nichts wissen macht auch nichts" 
und "Wer Lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil" 

Weiterhin viel Spass mit dem Negieren von qualifizierten Einträgen. 

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Brassenwilli (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Browning Syntec Pro Canal*

Lieber Pierre Noel,
ein guter Bekannter von mir hat sich mal auf die Suche nach Deiner ach so schönen "Infinity" gemacht und mir folgende Produktinformationen von der Moritz-Seite zukommen lassen

Kopfrute INFINITY
Länge: 11,50m 
*Gewicht: 885g*
8 Teile 
307,71 EUR incl. 19 % UST exkl. Versandkosten 
Italienische Wettkampf-Steckrute. Universell einsetzbar!
Die Ligth-Medium-Action ermöglicht ein Fischen bei starken Strömungen. Italienische Angler setzen diese Rute auch vielfach mit Spezial-Gummizug auf große Fische ein.

Du scheinst Dich da doch nicht etwa verlesen haben, oder ?????

Und für den genannten Preis gibt es von namhaften Herstellern auch Ruten für die es sogar Ersatzteile gibt. :q :q


----------



## TSL (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Browning Syntec Pro Canal*



> Ich angle auf eine alte Art ( ich meine, wer ist ausser mir, schon so bescheuert eine 10/11 - meter rute, mit 11 Meter Montage hinter sich zu schleudern und danach Futterballen 20 Meter weit geziehlt zu werfen; um mitten in einem Gewässer zu fischen ? )


@PierreNoel 

Ich stippe ab und an auch mit 6/8m Rute und 6/8m Leine ohne Gummi. 

Deine alte Angelart scheint sehr interessant zu sein. Wenn ich davon ausgehe das du im Wasser fischt, stellst du dich beim auswerfen deiner Montage mit dem Rücken zum See, Fluß, Kanal usw.?  





> Montage hinter sich zu schleudern


 Was ist der Vorteil? 
Drehst du dich beim einwerfen deiner Montage in Richtung Wasser mit? 





> Futterballen 20 Meter


Weshalb schmeißt du deine Futterballen 20m weit raus? 





> um mitten in einem Gewässer zu fischen ? )


Und weshalb mitten im Gewässer fischen?

Wie du liest: Fragen über Fragen Betreff deiner Alten Angelmethode.

Und komm bitte nich mit deinem Mainstream-Sch..ß !

Gruß und Petri an Alle


----------



## PierreNoel (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Browning Syntec Pro Canal*



TSL schrieb:


> @PierreNoel
> 
> Ich stippe ab und an auch mit 6/8m Rute und 6/8m Leine ohne Gummi.
> 
> ...




Mainstream, nein keine Sorge:

Also


----------

